# Too much texture



## nucoat (Apr 27, 2017)

Recently applied latex floor enamel on a concrete floor. Added sand texture to last coat. Everything went on well & customer was satisfied until they tried to sweep with a push broom Now they would like the texture reduced. Don't really want to sand it down. Unsure about multiple coats to "fill in" the texture. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Had to do that type job on a deck a few years ago. I rented one of those flat plate floor sanders. I think I started with 60 or 80 grit and worked my way up I am thinking to 120-150 but not for sure. Worked very well I had about 600 sqft to do. I would try with good hand held orbital to make sure it cuts down as some of that texture is very hard.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

The only time that I had this problem, I sanded. But it was just a small-ish deck so it wasn't much hassle with a standard orbital. And it was between coats too, so no big deal.


All I could say if you don't want to sand is to maybe toss some PrimeRX on it and then 1x topcoat. The PrimeRX is spec'd for floors - even decks. And you can lay it on thick if you like (though with longer dry times - standard is 4 hrs, but I'd go with an overnight, at least). And it dries clear, so just a 1x topcoat would leave you good to go. I'd probably test an area first though to see if it achieves the desired result.


Others hear are more knowledgeable about the range of available materials too, so someone else might suggest smarter product choices.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Did not have a complain but the first time I put the sand for grip in floor paint I realized it was way to much at the recommend level. Now I only put in about 1/5 of what it recommends and it works great for gripping and still being cleanable. Personally not a fan of painting floors so I dont do many.


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Learned something from here


----------



## paintwrapping (Jun 17, 2020)

Your only option might be to sand it down. It is hard to say without looking at it. It is unfortunate when this kind of thing happens.


----------

